# 2001 Jetta 2.0 wont go over 3000 rpm / 65 mph



## Titan75 (Jun 4, 2011)

I bought my wife a 2001 Jetta with a 2.0 engine last year, she loves the car, the problem is that we cannot go over 3k rpm in any gear (its a 5 speed stick shift). It'll go through the gears just fine, no problems at idle, acceleration, or deceleration. The car runs great except when you hit 3000 rpm in 5th (actually, any gear ) the car acts like it has a governor on it. I bought the car from a kid who tried to fix this problem himself So... there is no telling what junior did to it. He did say the car had a timing problem which he had fixed at the dealership. (that was 2 years ago) 

The only thing i have done to the car is, I replaced the starter because it konked out after 6 months of having the car. The starter gear (cog) that goes into the flywheel was completely stripped. 

I have trolled this site (WHICH IS FRIGGIN AWESOME, MIGHT I ADD!) and seen this question asked several times with no definitive answer as to whats going on. Several people get and give several different answers to this question but never come back to the post to tell what fixed the problem. 

Any help, guidance, or suggestions are greatly appreciated. \ 

Mike


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

Has it been scanned for codes? Is the CEL lit?


----------



## Titan75 (Jun 4, 2011)

I took her by autozone, guy says codes came back for crankshaft sensor and water collant sensor. So I will be able to get those in 2-3 days. Ill let ya know how that turned out. 
Many thanks Ps2375


----------



## 04 2.slow (Feb 19, 2011)

i had this problem with my 04 and it was a code for multiple cylinder misfire and it was just the ignition coild and spark plug wires that did the trick


----------



## bjkroll (Dec 18, 2010)

Have you ever given it a general overhaul? The car is now ten years old... stuff breaks down  Wires and plugs are definitely on the right track.. My car bogged at 60sh and ended up being the MAF sensor after I gave it a general overhaul. I also replaced my coil pack... ran alot better. Good for gas too!


----------



## Titan75 (Jun 4, 2011)

yeah im slowly working in that. replaced speed sensor, and water coolant temp sensor (they were bad too) unexpected stuff keeps popping up ($$$) the car runs great, my wife has a lead foot anyway, i keep telling her not being able to go over 65 is good for our insurance premiums, she doesnt see it that way.


----------



## mnsmith (Mar 14, 2014)

*Solution?*

Hi,

What fixed your problem? I have the same car now and am having the exact same problem. My camshaft sensor code came on but I haven't found anyone who definitively says that could be causing the car to stop being able to accelerate past 65mph.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Anony00GT (Mar 6, 2002)

mnsmith, what car and engine code do you have? And exactly what codes are you getting? Make sure the timing is correct. Improper timing can cause this, and is also likely the source of the camshaft code.


----------

